# Не стартует сервис из init.d

## iandriyanov

ДОбавил с помощью rc-update пару сервисов в default.

и при старте системы они не стартуют, куда бы сунуть нос или что сделать? Помогите.

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *iandriyanov wrote:*   

> ДОбавил с помощью rc-update пару сервисов в default.
> 
> и при старте системы они не стартуют, куда бы сунуть нос или что сделать? Помогите.

 

А после старта системы запускать попытки были? Успех был?

Ну и собственно что же за сервисы такие? =)

А ещё можно и логи приложить.  :Wink: 

PS: Не ну правда, если бы мы умели читать мысли и подобную хрень делать, то нам бы ни разу не жалко было сказать в чём проблема. А так нужна информация... ^_^

----------

